# Melbourne/Victoria herping



## NickGeee (Apr 25, 2015)

Haven't seen a herping thread on here for a while now, so here we go.
As the temperature here is getting colder I decided I would try to get out as much as I could on my holidays and try to find some species I have never photographed yet around my area.
Unfortunately I could only get access to these spots with public transportation, but I still managed to find afew herps.
Cunningham skinks- very cool but such a pain to sneak up on, didn't get a full photo of an adult. 



Egernia cunninghami by Nick Gale, on Flickr
whilst waiting for the adult I scared into its crevice to come back out I noticed some very young lizards sheltering in a different crevice 



Young Cunninghams skinks by Nick Gale, on Flickr
no paparazzi pls



Egernia Cunninghami by Nick Gale, on Flickr
One lizard which I have been busting to see is the Tussock skink, and finally finding an adult male was pretty damn awesome.



Tussock skink (pseudemoia pagenstercheri) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Also found around the grasslands where Little whip snakes.



Little Whip Snake (parasuta flagellum) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Quite spiffing little creatures in my opinion



Little Whip Snake by Nick Gale, on Flickr
A common sp, which I sometimes see in my backyard. This one looked pretty different to the usual brown ones i see so i decided it deserved a photo.



Marbled Gecko by Nick Gale, on Flickr
One sunday afternoon I decided it would be a good idea to go down and try to find some brown snakes, because I haven't been very happy with the photos I have got in the past.
*spoilers* I didn't find any 



Ctenotus robustus by Nick Gale, on Flickr



Ctenotus Robustus and habitat by Nick Gale, on Flickr
I have been to this spot probably 6 times and i have never seen anything basking... I saw easily about a dozen southern water skinks in the short period I was there



Southern water skink by Nick Gale, on Flickr



Water skink and habitat by Nick Gale, on Flickr
I headed up to Bendigo for afew days with the family, and still managed to find some sexy Frogs



Plains Froglet (Crinia parinsignfera) (2) by Nick Gale, on Flickr



Plains Froglet (Crinia parinsignfera) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
One rather nice day we drove an hour north to find some REAL beauties



Thick Tailed Gecko (Underwoodisaurus milli) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
After keeping these in captivity for a while it was epic to see them in their natural habitat.



Tailed Gecko (Underwoodisaurus milli) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Another marbled gecko to contrast the one I found back in Melbourne.



Marbled Gecko (Christinus marmoratus) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
After an hour of finding only the two species above and Morethia (eww) I was franky quite distraught over the lack of Parasuta nigriceps
Nekminnit...



Tree skink (Egernia striolata) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
I went home quite content with the lizards I was able to find.
Back in Melbourne I again went to the quest for brown snakes.
And failed once again :/



Jacky Dragon by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Today I decided even though it was bucketing rain it would be a good chance to go out once again before it got too cold and winter truly set in.
After finding numerous dead Blueys in this area it was pretty good to finally find a live one.



Eastern blue tongue skink by Nick Gale, on Flickr
And once again one of these sexy beasts <3



Little whip snake by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Hope you enjoy


----------



## CrazyNut (Apr 25, 2015)

What did you find when you were down in Woodlands park? I take it the jacky was one? I need to do some proper herping there. I'm shocked you didn't see a brown, though it is cooling down and don't really see them that much now, they are usually everywhere on warmer days. I didn't see any this year but the boys who work on the farm saw plenty.


----------



## NickGeee (Apr 25, 2015)

CrazyNut said:


> What did you find when you were down in Woodlands park? I take it the jacky was one? I need to do some proper herping there. I'm shocked you didn't see a brown, though it is cooling down and don't really see them that much now, they are usually everywhere on warmer days. I didn't see any this year but the boys who work on the farm saw plenty.


browns, pobblebonks, jackys, lerista and probably a few more.
yeah was a surprise but next time I guess haha


----------



## Gocada (Apr 26, 2015)

Great photos, nice to see a quality herping post since its been quite a while haha


----------



## CrazyNut (Apr 26, 2015)

NickGeee said:


> browns, pobblebonks, jackys, lerista and probably a few more.
> yeah was a surprise but next time I guess haha



Yeh. Try grasslands next time, that would be your best bet. When the wether warms up head down to the river (if you know where it is) you might find some copperheads and tigers (I haven't seen tigers but growling grass frogs are present and they usually come hand in hand). I doubt it but perhaps an RBB might pop up as well, its perfect habitat for them.


----------



## NickGeee (Apr 27, 2015)

CrazyNut said:


> Yeh. Try grasslands next time, that would be your best bet. When the wether warms up head down to the river (if you know where it is) you might find some copperheads and tigers (I haven't seen tigers but growling grass frogs are present and they usually come hand in hand). I doubt it but perhaps an RBB might pop up as well, its perfect habitat for them.


Yeah cheers man will have to go back soon

- - - Updated - - -



Gocada said:


> Great photos, nice to see a quality herping post since its been quite a while haha


Thanks


----------

